# Advice on how to make an organized, pretty town?



## Kahzmatazz (Jun 11, 2013)

As stated in the title, I have no clue where to start. I'm fairly new to the AC games, and I really want to be able to create a nice, neat, beautiful town. I really hate the clutters of the trees and random spots of flowers.

Are there any advice for a newbie like me? A step-by-step guide of how I should proceed, maybe? Here's a list of what my wants and the questions that follow it:

-organization of trees and flowers. how do I move trees? do i have to cut and replant? where can I get saplings for regular trees? should I have a lot of trees or can I cut away?

-roads and pathways/ should this be my FIRST priority? Connecting all the building together and whatnot. i'm waiting for the qr code machine so that i can find patterns!

that's pretty much it! any detailed advice would be much appreciated, or links to other guides or perhaps even layouts. I need as much information as I can! Thank you! 

-citizen satisfaction. what is the best way to make my town so that I can keep this high? gardens and parks (trees and flowers)? the way I place things? any details here would be great!


----------



## Bagels (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd say play for now, to get everything unlocked to a certain degree, then start to plan and map out your town. What I do, is just draw on paper of where I want every single thing to be at. I suggest looking up all the items (landmarks) that can be placed outdoors, and just build from there. I also like to take a look at parks in my neighborhood, or some popular attractions to get an idea of where to put everything, or how to arrange it in the best way I can. Since every map is pretty much different, you can probably browse around and find a good road you like, and map it out on paper to see if you like it or not. What I used to do (which took hours) was to make it the way I think looks good, and then change it if I don't like how something looks. It's all practice, and don't be afraid to use your imagination.  Have fun!


----------



## Kahzmatazz (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks so much! So for trees, do I basically have to cut and replant? I think I'm going to recreate a physical copy of my map, and begin creating roads and paths for starters.  in the meantime, i'll play the game like you suggested!

Any other advice from experienced players?


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 11, 2013)

A few points:

1. Map layout is important.  You'll be walking around alot as this is your only means of transportation.  Additionally, the AC series has a strong foundation in the collect/trade/sell dept... so, lots of walking to be done.  Select a map where you can place your home in a centered location.  Many users here have restarted tons of times in hopes of obtaining an 'ideal' layout.  Note that you CANNOT alter your selection once it's made.  Choose wisely. 

2. Of trees & flowers- there are spaces on any map where plantlife will NOT occur.  Additionally, too little trees or flowers & your town suffer- neighbors will complain & your rating will drop.  You can reorganize, but it may not look like the utopia you desire.  However, AC titles rely on commitment & how creative you want to be.  There are no major shortcuts in the first week of playing.  The outline of your map will evolve & as Mayor, you really need to balance personalising your town & keeping the citizens happy. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 11, 2013)

I usually start by mapping out a pathway connecting the different locations and go from there. Of course with New Leaf it's all ramped up a notch and you can line paths with bushes and lamp posts, create parks with the fountain etc, there are a lot of ideas.


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jun 11, 2013)

Perhaps wait until you get some public works eligible before you start to plan your town out. I would suggest waiting for the Dream Suite and checking out some towns randomly or with a dream code to see if you could get any ideas!


----------



## Kahzmatazz (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you guys! With the trees then, I'll design groves after I establish the roads. I'll chop down the ones I don't need, but making sure the groves/parks are plentiful with trees!

As for mayoral power, I have yet to discover on what I can actually do to the town!

Keep the advice coming if possible! Any experienced or other advice would be much appreciated. 

That's a great idea Flutterfairy! Just figured out what Dream Suit was.  but it's a neat part of the game!


----------



## Amy Bayes (Feb 19, 2015)

Bubble Pop said:


> I usually start by mapping out a pathway connecting the different locations and go from there. Of course with New Leaf it's all ramped up a notch and you can line paths with bushes and lamp posts, create parks with the fountain etc, there are a lot of ideas.



PLEASE MAY I HAVE SOME HELP ARRANGING MY TOWN. MY FRIEND CODE IS 3669 0509 9173. MY NAME IS AMY. GATES R OPEN. PLEASE REPLY AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 19, 2015)

i usually plan my town out digitally and i look at screenshots of others towns and use those for my town. i usually plan out the paths, then where i want my dream villagers, then pwps and THEN trees/flowers/whatever.
i have a folder with subfolders in my documents with screenshots i saved off of tumblr for house interior, exterior, and town.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Feb 19, 2015)

This guide pretty much lays it all out:
http://mischacrossing.tumblr.com/post/97306864185/this-is-probably-my-most-requested-guide


----------



## jcnorn (Feb 19, 2015)

Definitely explore with the Dream Suite, that's what made me interested in planning out my village at first. So many good ideas I had while exploring other people's towns.


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Feb 19, 2015)

Personally the perfect town hinges on a good map and I've spent three days resetting for a map I like, but that's also coming from years of playing animal crossing games and knowing the kinds of things I like in a town. 
Once I'm in a town I like I get some axes from a friend and usually chop down all the trees except those around the edges of town (to have a few to shake and that will attract insect life if the season allows it) I dig up all stumps except for patterned stumps. That way the town is a clean slate and I spend a few days running around from point a to b to c to see kind of how I will be travelling, then I begin to place "filler" paths until I'm able to read qr codes. I place a row of 4 seashells on either side of the river to line up where I will want my bridges and connect my paths to them. I begin lumping my random flowers into groups and watering them as soon as I get my can from Isabelle and plant a bunch of fruit trees from the foreign fruit she gives, always in out of the way places.
I sell everything I can as often as I can, try to buy up everything in nooks and the able sisters every day whenever I can, then when the garden shop opens I buy all the flower seeds and sapling every day and store them on my beach til I'm ready to replant. I usually won't do any serious planting til I have at least 5 permanent residents that I don't plan on letting move. If you're playing the game more freely you should start sooner since you'll be doing a fair amount of re organizing as villagers come and go.
Definitely visit lots of dreams, especially by address or searching for, the random ones tend to be mostly undeveloped towns, the kind people start then don't follow up on and though they count toward your total for your badge, they're not very inspirational. Pay particular attention to the look and size of the permanent pwps when you go dreaming so you'll know what to expect and be able to pick places you'll want your cafe and police station and campsite. 

There's a fine line between fun and a chore with this game, so take lots of time doing the things you most enjoy, for me I enjoy fishing and hybrid cultivation, I started a new town and am trying to produce all my own hybrids again which I haven't done since 2013 when I first got the game and the joy of finding a new one from my daily waterings is always a treat.


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 19, 2015)

I agree, don't be afraid to restart and restart until you get the perfect map!  That is very much the most important part of getting a  nice, well thought out town.  After that I would say definitely play the game a while without too much thought to planning... unlock some of the shop upgrades and PWP's.  Have a research into what you actually want in your town, you won't be able to do much planning until you know that.

Dream suite is fantastic, you should aim to unlock that as you can then visit other towns to get a feel for what you like in game.  If you have a theme in mind, you could post a thread on TBT and request dream code's for people who have similar themed towns 

You may also wish to look into plot resetting, if you want to have all your houses placed in a particular area 


Most of all, have fun!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 19, 2015)

Organise your flowers into colour and type. Hybrids make any town look better. Basically find out which flower type suits that area best then surround it with flowers of that type. You need to pick a colour too


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 19, 2015)

Think up a theme! It can be anything! Then maybe choose your public works projects that fit the theme well! Choose plots for your villagers (I didn't do that though!) If you dislike randomly placed trees maybe plant an fruit orchard! Or you could line the sides of your paths with plain/cedar trees or even bushes! Then maybe choose some flowers and try planting them in pretty patterns! You can also plant flowers outside a villagers house! (Eg. Pink and white flowers outside a pink and White House) I'm not too great at tips but you should definitely follow the tips others have posted! Good luck


----------



## Coach (Feb 19, 2015)

I would highly recommend doing the paths first, moving trees and flowers to separate areas if they are in the way. Afterwards, you should be able to dedicate certain sections for certain flowers, trees and such. I did this, and it really made my town organised! Then I stole flowers from island tours to fill everywhere


----------



## tolisamarie (Feb 19, 2015)

Planning ahead is important, especially with permanent PWPs because they can't be destroyed and rebuilt. I built my police station, caf? and resetti center near my town hall and Retail to have a nice "Main Street" in town. I built my campsite in the top left corner of the map to utilize that small space and create a feeling of seclusion around the tent. 

I think paths are important because it makes it easier to get around, especially for visitors who aren't familiar with your town like you are. Find a pattern you like and go with it.

I planted cedar trees all along the railroad tracks at the top of town, regular trees line some of my paths and I have two "orchards" with one of each kind of fruit tree in each orchard.

I think my town is very pretty and "organized". You're welcome to visit my dream town any time.


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 19, 2015)

*Guide to make a good town*​
*Step 1:* _Know what you want in your map._​ This is important so that you won't end up with a map you don't like. Do you want a curvy or straight river? Where do you want the town-hall and re-tail to be? Is the town plaza in a good spot. Can you predict that ponds will ruin your future plans? Basicly... know what you want and don't settle for less.

*Step 2:* _To plot-reset, or to not plot-reset_​Before you start doing all sorts of stuff to make your town perfect you have got to remember one key thing *VILLAGER HOUSES RUIN EVERYTHING!* They will most certenly ruin most of your town and therefore you might want to consider plot-reseting. I know, it's very tedious and annoying and will swallow your time whole, but if you really care about your town you should really consider it. Or if you don't really have time to waste you can do like I do, move everyone in first. If you don't like half of your villagers and you want to see them gone then for christ sake don't start building your town! If you do, another villager will move in once the unwanted villager moves out and the desired villager may or may not destoy your entire town! (Incase you choose not to plot-reset OFC) _All in all, don't start building seriously until you have your villager situation under controll_

*Step 3: * _Stock up!​_While you are getting your villager situation under controll it's good to stock up on things that you will need for creating your dream town. What do I mean exactly? Breed hybrids on the beach, stock up on bush starts/ fruits to plant and saplings. Trust me, it will help you so much in creating your town. It's also a good idea to stock up on bells

*Step 4:* _Plan dat town_​DO you want to make your town japanese themed? Maybe you want it to feel like something out of a farytale? Or maybe you want to make it filled to the edge with flowers. It's your town and you decide what it wil be like! Do what you want, that will bring YOU one step closer to YOUR dream town. It's also a good idea to put patterns down on places that you plan on having certain PWP's on (If you care for having PWP's in your town)

*(Step 4.5* _Put down dem paths_​If you plan on having paths in your town, this is the perfect time to put them down! If you plan to make your own paths it's good to make some that fits the theme of your town, if you are like me and can't do pixel art this place right here: http://acpath.tumblr.com/ is a great place to browse increadibly good paths to design your town with

*Step 5:* _Get the inspiration​_The dream suite is a great place to get inspirtaion for your dream town, Simply use it to get a few steps forward in completing your town

*Step 6:* _You have finaly done it! _​It's now time to put all the pieces togheter and start making your town what you want it to be, simply start building.

*Step 7:* _You're done, at last!_​Now take a deep breath and enjoy the game with some old fashion bug/fish cathing and maybe you can play with a friend or two?

Thanks for reading​


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 20, 2015)

..


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 21, 2015)

i just drew my town map on a piece of paper, drew everything out, added where the rocks where, villager homes, my houses e.c.t numbered the houses and put a key to say who they are. Then i sketched  out where i am putting my paths and what villagers i'm keep and what ones are leaving. Pretty easy!

still struggling? read this, it helped me a lot: http://angiestown.tumblr.com/post/81133055003/i-love-your-town-probably-has-already-been-asked


----------



## jujmeyer (Jul 14, 2018)

I wanna play!! Can you open your gate?


----------



## Keystone (Jul 14, 2018)

Sometimes when planning on where I?m going to place a public works project, tree, etc I will place some patterns on the ground so I can see how much space it would take up, and make paths around it. For example if I want to place a bench but don?t have the pwp I will place two patterns on the ground next to each other to resemble the space taken. If you are going for a nature theme remember there are mushrooms, 4-leaf clovers, and that you can sit on tree stumps


----------



## Imbri (Jul 14, 2018)

There's a lot of great advice here, but I just want to put in a word for natural paths. I've seen a lot of great patterns, and dirt paths do take more time and effort, but depending on your theme, might be a better option than patterns.

All part of what makes AC such fun and customizable.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 15, 2018)

I would say place your paths first. Then fill in he gaps! And maybe line your paths wih flowers and bushes? Good luck with your town!


----------

